# MSI 990FXA-GD65 V2 Motherboard ?



## acepro71 (Aug 11, 2015)

any one has details on this board ? as msi website does not even has v2 listed


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 11, 2015)

acepro71 said:


> any one has details on this board ? as msi website does not even has v2 listed



Its better to go with this:Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 @ 12.5k

Link:Amazon.in: Buy Asus AMD M5A99FX PRO R2.0 Motherboard Online at Low Prices in India | Asus Reviews & Ratings


----------



## Gollum (Aug 11, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Its better to go with this:Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 @ 12.5k
> 
> Link:Amazon.in: Buy Asus AMD M5A99FX PRO R2.0 Motherboard Online at Low Prices in India | Asus Reviews & Ratings


waw that mobo is the sheetz man
BTW what are the red color ports on it?
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31ndMyXHa6L.jpg
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/514GDkIO-ML.jpg


----------



## acepro71 (Aug 12, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Its better to go with this:Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 @ 12.5k
> 
> Link:Amazon.in: Buy Asus AMD M5A99FX PRO R2.0 Motherboard Online at Low Prices in India | Asus Reviews & Ratings



its 6+2 if im correct :l


----------

